# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Как Вы попали на этот сайт?

## Geser

По просьбам зрителей, ну и мне интересно тоже  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Гесер позвал  ;D

----------


## egik

Да простит меня Гесер , но на других форумах, где я зарегестрирован, домшнюю страничку у себя в профиле пишу адрес этого проека, и главное это работает, я лично отследил нескольких пользователей, которые пришли сюда и освоились  ;D

----------


## Geser

> Да простит меня Гесер , но на других форумах, где я зарегестрирован, домшнюю страничку у себя в профиле пишу адрес этого проека, и главное это работает, я лично отследил нескольких пользователей, которые пришли сюда и освоились  ;D


Сколько угодно  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

С бывшего (сейчас закрыт, кстати дизайн был такой же как сейчас на Virusinfo) форума доктора Веба, который я посещал (правда не был там участником).

----------


## Shu_b

> С бывшего (сейчас закрыт, кстати дизайн был такой же как сейчас на Virusinfo) форума доктора Веба, который я посещал (правда не был там участником).


Почему закрыт? всё доступно: http://www.israword.co.il/drweb/

----------


## santy

на VirusInfo попал со страницы Зайцева Олега, которую нашел в поисковике Яндекса...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Я был на другом сайте на форуме,там прочел POSt Gesera И перешел по ссылке которую он оставил!Так я попал на этот сайт. Хоть в дискуссиях редко принимаю участие.но бываю практически каждый день!

С уважением Jolly Rojer.

----------


## Geser

> Почему закрыт? всё доступно: http://www.israword.co.il/drweb/


Просто я тем прроектом уже не занимаюсь, так что форум тот может исчезнуть в любой момент.

----------


## Участковый

> на VirusInfo попал со страницы Зайцева Олега


И я оттуда же. А дорогу на сайт Олега я нашёл на www.bestfilez.net, там очень хорошо отзывались об AVZ.

----------


## Minos

На этот форум c предтеча Virusinfo - неофициального форума DrWeb, а туда по ссылке Geser&#039;a с форума Диалог Науки, когда тот еще работал.

----------


## drlelik

Честно говоря я не помню точно, как попала на форум, но черезвычайно этому рада.Теперь и мои коллеги его почитывают  :Smiley:

----------


## Muromec

хм...
другое - 24.24%

я приполз из рассылки subscribe.ru (probe.comp)

----------


## Frolic

А я пришел по совету Muromec-а, повправлять вам тут мозги!

----------


## pig

> А я пришол по совету Muromec-а, повправлять вам тут мозги!


Баян (c)

----------


## sergey_gum

На форуме DrWeb.ru часто указывают ссылку helpme.virusinfo.info, так и попал на этот сайт.

----------


## Fly

А я с форума softweb.ru, уже и не помню кто посоветовал сюда сходить...
Вот с тех пор, часто тут бываю =)

----------


## spitamen

я сюда через сайт Олега Зайцева пришел и остался надолго  :Smiley: )))

----------


## Frolic

> Баян (c)


почему это? вы мне что не верите!?

----------


## pig

Я не верю в саму возможность вправления мозгов. Если человек вменяемый, ему ничего вправлять не надо. Если невменяемый - ему ничего не поможет, кроме собственных шишек.

----------


## Iceman

> Я не верю в саму возможность вправления мозгов. Если человек вменяемый, ему ничего вправлять не надо. Если невменяемый - ему ничего не поможет, кроме собственных шишек.


Yesss, согласен! 5 баллов! Респект.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Пришел по ссылке с имхи. Заинтересовался, стал посещать чаще, да так и остался  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

С яндекса. По запросу - "Сравнение антивирусов". Когда озадачился, какой же все-таки ставить.

----------


## orvman

*SDA*  - по ссылке привел сюда.

P.S. Респект ему за это.

----------


## RobinFood

В fido7.ru.security упоминался

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Сейчас в "КомпьютерПресс" №9 вышла моя статья "Методики обнаружения вредоносного ПО", там есть ссыка на virusinfo.info с кратким описанием - в разделе "On-Line ресурсы"

----------


## Geser

> Сейчас в "КомпьютерПресс" №9 вышла моя статья "Методики обнаружения вредоносного ПО", там есть ссыка на virusinfo.info с кратким описанием - в разделе "On-Line ресурсы"


Спасибо!

----------


## WakenUp

С сайта Олега Зайцева.
Вообще форум хороший, наличие ярко выраженного компетентного ядра очень привлекает посетителей. Но что будете делать если общее пожелание о большом росте форума сбудется.

----------


## Geser

> С сайта Олега Зайцева.
> Вообще форум хороший, наличие ярко выраженного компетентного ядра очень привлекает посетителей. Но что будете делать если общее пожелание о большом росте форума сбудется.


Будем надеяться что количество специалистов тохе вырастет  :Smiley:

----------


## Timoha

Доброе время суток всем! Попал сюда через поисковик Гуугле и сразу же зарегистрился на форуме! Нужный форум!

----------


## Dime3us

Ну а я помнится забрел сюда по ссылке на форуме касперского.Тогда я только подключил инет и естесно сразу нахватался огромного количества всякой гадости.Правда создать тему тогда не успел по причине рухнувшего виндовоза,но зато теперь стараюсь все делать по науке.И этот форум очень в этом помогает.

----------


## maXmo

> Я не верю в саму возможность вправления мозгов. Если человек вменяемый, ему ничего вправлять не надо. Если невменяемый - ему ничего не поможет, кроме собственных шишек.


Человек может быть вменяемым, но неправильно воспитанным. Бывает. Иногда вправлять нужно.

Я в своё время юзал дырвеб, сидел на оф.форуме (в то время drweb.ru), оттуда по ссылке Гесера - на неоф.форум. Оттуда уже сюда.




> Правда создать тему тогда не успел по причине рухнувшего виндовоза


бугога

----------


## WaterFish

Захожу давно, регулярно, но не помню как попал сюда, скорее всего проблемы с компом возникли, ну и гугль-яндекс. :Smiley: 




> Я не верю в саму возможность вправления мозгов. Если человек вменяемый, ему ничего вправлять не надо. Если невменяемый - ему ничего не поможет, кроме собственных шишек.


А почему Вы верите или думаете, что знаете , о том, что Земля - шар?  :Smiley:

----------


## gines

Попал сюда с помощью поисковика, а что искал, уже и не помню.

----------


## Antivirus_KZ

Попал сюды через поисковик, искал описание виря (не помню какого)
Хотя на сайт Зайцева заходил до этого регулярно...

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Ох я шя как скажууу...
как мне пмонится попал я сюды через сайт многоуважаемого Олега.Вот,что я сюды попал это не просто удача или я там доволен,благодаря этому сайту  на моем жизненном пути стало на одну дорогу больше.И я очень надеюсь стать хотя бы хелпером :Smiley:

----------


## d1mok

я с форума drweb =)

----------


## злой спамер

искал сведения о http://xxx.73.66.1 он в названии трояна был .
УЖАС СКОКО ТРОЯНОВ !

----------


## naik212006

По ссылке на сайте forum.drweb.com.
Попал и теперь не жалею, потому как каждый 
день узнаю много нового для себя.
Хотя пока больше читаю,нежели пишу.

----------


## Ego1st

Точно и не помню как вышел, когда заинтересовался информ. безапасностью тогда и вышел, повесил в закладках там и лежала, а когда начал использовать AVZ в помощи людям, тогда постоянно стал читать..

----------


## Sunix

узнал то ли с конференции в fido7., то ли с форума ДрВеба
зарегился не скоро  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey D.

Узнал про сайт из коментариев в программе Олега Зайцева.

----------


## PavelA

Лечил безуспешно компьютер в командировке. Через поисковик нашел AVZ и этот форум. Удалось вылечится.

Теперь регулярно посещаю.

----------


## Shadow[13]

Попал я сюда после того как просканировался AVZ...



> Если у Вас есть подозрение на наличие вирусов или вопросы по заподозренным объектам,
> то Вы можете обратиться в конференцию - http://virusinfo.info


А про AVZ прочитал где-то в вирусной базе данных каспера... Когда искал инфу про трой которым заразился... И ещё помоему кто-то из знакомых советовал... но непомню точно... мне много чего много кто советовал...

----------


## taloran

На torrents.ru  была  тема  про  антивири,вот  мне  и  дали  ссылочку  :Smiley:  месяца 1,5 назад.Поскольку  стал  чаще заходить,решил  зарегистрироваться.

----------


## Nika

я пришла с форума kadets.ru

----------


## VIKT0R

Сначала познакомился с сайтом z-oleg (давно-давно это было)
Потом совершенно случайно зашел совсем недавно. Приятно удивился
изменению внешнего вида. Заказал книжку. В среду прислали.

А на форум попал, прочитав адрес на обложке.

----------


## Shark

Слышал много, но после разговора с Project - Coordinator' ом устоять не смог!

----------


## Orlea

Через подпись Ego1sta на форуме ЛК.

----------


## XP user

Касперский форум тормозил опять при загрузке (Gateway Time Out). Так как сам пользуюсь AVZ и меня очень интересуют места, где обсуждается безопасность и чистота Интернета, попал сюда...  :Wink:   Paul

----------


## DoSTR

1. Часто видел ссылку на этот форум, на форумах касперского и Доктор веба, но желания зарегистрироваться не возникало.

2. Искал тесты антивирусов(не те которые VB 100%, а какое нибудь более независимое тестирование), натнулся на 
топик, решил принять участие в тестировании и зарегистрировался.

Так немного жалею, что не сделал этого раньше.
Например, в прошлом году, когда я еще небыл знаком с материалами данного форума, после "лечения"- Др.Вебом путем удаления "зверька" с компьютера исчез рабочий стол, пришлось переустановить винду  :Cry:  . (Теперь после ознакомления с форумом я уже знаю как это исправить  :Smiley: )

----------


## Not

Програма AVZ подсказала

----------


## Падонак

Друзья подсказали

----------


## fotorama

наш админ посоветовал зайти на сайт Олега Зайцева  а там я нашол ссылку на ваш ресурс

----------


## kalash

Подхватил startdrv.exe и через Гугль к Вам попал  :Smiley:

----------


## GRom

С сайта Олега Зайцева скачивал AVZ ну и заглянул к вам. Долго присматривался, но в итоге зарегистрировался. Спасибо вам всем за помощь, советы и полезную информацию!

----------


## Ilana2002

Через поисковик Google, возникли проблемы с компом, перелопатила уйму сайтов и форумов, здесь понравилось больше всего и отношение, и время реагирования да и наpод здесь интересный  :good:

----------


## NIVEYA

Искала полезного совета...вот и нашала вас))

----------


## akok

Была необходимость проверить комп. В avz увидел ссылку

----------


## Inair

мне брат принес AVZ, а там была ссылка на ваш сайт.

----------


## Vanya666

Подцепил эту дрянь sanitardiska начал в поиске про него пробивать. поисковик ваш сайт указал.И вот я здесь! Здесь интересно..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## I don't know

Начал думать про компьютер, я на нём только печатать и играть умею, эдакий ламер, и смотрел разные антивирусы, каким-то боком прикатился к вам через поисковик, буду отправлять логи, ждите  :Wink:

----------


## rubin

увидел ссылку в avz, avz нашел на форуме ЛК, форум ЛК облазил чисто от интереса, когда купил антивирус

----------


## Sniper

С легкой руки NickGolovko и тех из вас, чьим трудом была создана эта книга - http://security-advisory.newmail.ru/EBook.htm.

----------


## Zabyl_pass

g00gl3

----------


## Matias

Пришел сюда по ссылке с форума Алекса Экслера.

----------


## Вит35

По совету друга, когда беда застала. Но мне у Вас понравилось, и надеюсь остаться на долго!!!

----------


## Windows100

по совету rubin'a .

----------


## Sergo73

По ссылке в AVZ (О программе)

----------


## 1205

По ссылке на форуме Касперского. Сначала думал, что это другой сайт ЛК, и все хелперы-непосредственно сотрудники Лаборатории Касперского :Smiley:

----------


## Don

А я разбирался целых 10 дней, в поисках удаления Трояна с носителем ftpdll.dll. Благодаря AVZ я нашел этот саит и зарегистрировался!

----------


## Kacnep

Здравствуйте.

Через AVZ.

----------


## Scythe

Где-то наткнулся на ссылку на avz4

----------


## gamer

Искал отзывы о антивирусах через поисковик вот так и попал и не жалею об этом :Cheesy:

----------


## Белый Сокол

Через поисковик часто сталкивался с советами по лечению того или иного зловреда, но регистрироваться как-то не тянуло. Теперь же стало интересно поучаствовать в дискуссиях, оказать посильную помощь другим пользователям, а ткаже научиться правильному использованию AVZ и HJT  :Smiley:

----------


## Чайник

через поисковик

----------


## Пришелец-13

Как и большинство, подцепив "подарочек" в Сети. Не зная ни об AVZ, ни о форуме стукнулся в "Ответы" на Мейл.ру. Среди болтовни и разных гаданий, кто-то там подсказал, что есть такая программа AVZ. Дальше понятно.

Сколько я потом сюда не обращался в рубрике "Помогите!", мне всегда квалифицированно помогали. И если сейчас у меня компьютер чист, а сам я чему-то научился, – в этом заслуга всех, кто мне помогал. Всем им огромное спасибо.

----------


## Zik0

Встала проблема с вирусом, долго лазил в интернете как его убить, так ничего не нашёл, друзья ваш сайт посоветовали. Помогло)

----------


## Вячеслав12

В гугль-поисковик полез искать правды после нападения омерзительного трояна на мою систему и увидел, что эти вопросы можно порешать на этом сайте...

----------


## light59

В гугле наткнулся на этот сайт, когда искал решение проблемы freeviruscan... и подсел  :Cheesy:

----------


## sewell

AVZ навел на сайт  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Асгрин

На другом форуме посоветовали АВЗ, а потом уже через него попал на VirusInfo  :Smiley:

----------


## ANDYBOND

Пришёл сюда по совету знакомых.

----------


## [500mhz]

выгнали с форума каспера )))) сказали иди на virusinfo флуди

----------


## kudoks

Лично я искал через поисковик.

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*

И нашел!

----------


## Микола

Прочитал в книге "Компьютерное zловредство" Е. Касперского

----------


## mclaren_fan

Я как то случайно в поисковике искал помощи как вылечить флэшку и наткнулся на этот форум. Не знаю зачем Вы все это делаете но Вам за Вашу работу огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## Tinatin

Поймала вирус, антивирусником обнаруживался, но не уничтожался. Начала искать, как с ним справиться. Нашла в поисковике ссылку на этот сайт. Сайт очень понравился, думаю, что останусь здесь на долго! Спасибо всем, кто принимает участие в его разработке!

----------


## Sin(TEZ)

У меня грелась видюха.Искал форум,где бы подсказали,что делать.Нашел.Создал тему.Посказали.(*ALEX(XX)*у еще раз спасибо).Понравилось.Остался.Пишу.Читаю.Общаюсь. :Smiley: 
P.S.Пока искал,перерыл кучу форумов.Могу сказать:VirusInfo- лучший!!!

----------


## Wiesel

Саппорт др.Вебовский порекомендовал. Сказал, если дело труба - иди на вирусинфо, там умные люди помогут. Дело оказалось не совсем труба, но решил, что тут есть чего почитать полезного

----------


## GumZoom

на сайт привела утилита AVZ... Да и на сравнения антивирусов смотрел у вас на сайте... Вообще, почет и уважение товарищам которые все это делают...

----------


## iwon

через поисковик!

----------


## craftix

Постоянно натыкался на ссылки в поисковике на этот сайт, ну а окончательно перешел благодаря какой-то ссылке с форума касперского, когда искал как вылечиться.

----------


## Никита

Через ссылку в конце текстового лога AVZ :Smiley: За сайт спасибо!

----------


## 1776

Malvare doctor привел. С полгода назад подцепил где-то эту хрень. Сам не справился, пришлось искать помощи в нете. Случайно попал на этот форум. И... еще раз огромное спасибо. Я как вспомню эту хрень, так вздрогну. Большое, большое, за помощь.

----------


## Alexey R

Через поисковик Google.
Искал, как избавится от ПО Invader, с которы ничего не мог сделать Касперский.

----------


## Nvidia

Через нарушение правил форума другим человечком!
На форуме,где я была и есть,запрещено давать ссылки на другие сайты,но не все же об этом знают,кто новички,всё равно кидают ссылки,я перешла....
А ссылку потом само собой,админы удалили...

----------


## Nexus

Попал случайно  :Smiley: 
Товарищ года 2 назад здесь компьютер лечил от вирусов. Советовал нам, если что случится. После этого, незарегистрированным, читал различные статьи. Потом заметил, что есть обучение. Ну и зарегистрировался, захотелось попробовать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EvMorf

Попал случайно через поисковик, искал информацию по одному вирусу )

----------


## Юльча

> Попал случайно через поисковик, искал информацию по одному вирусу )


аналогично  :Smiley: 
несколько раз искала информацию и способы борьбы с пойманными вирусами и поисковик выдавал этот форум..
информация оказывалась настолько полезной, что постепенно привыкла начинать поиск информации об интересующем вирусе не в поисковике, а здесь, на этом форуме  :Smiley: 

суперполезнейший ресурс   :Clapping:

----------


## grobik

Не помню уже...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Neo-473

+1 :Smiley: .Тоже попытался вспомнить и понял,что было это давно,и не известно почему))
а где банер?о_О ниразу не видел.Ссылку в лс плз

----------


## Stone777

Это было давно.....

----------


## mastamikes

Поисковик и программа AVZ 4 )))

----------


## Dog78

Поисковик

----------


## Sirop

поисковик

----------


## xank

Через поисковик.

----------


## Tolik_ak

гуглил по своей проблеме и попал на сайт, где у человека была похожая, но ему ничего не ответили и он обижено написал об их "оперативной работе" и то что уже все сделал у вас

----------


## искандер

Это было так давно

----------


## Eleniel3

Я вот как-то затрудняюсь вспомнить даже. Помню только самую первую инструкцию, как сидел и разбирался с ней, потом пытался сам читать собственные логи. Это очень необычно было. Когда мне прислали ответ, я тогда впервые в жизни скрипт увидел  :Smiley:

----------


## pcnoob

Мне друг сказал тут норм.

----------


## tmvs

Через поиск, как и все.

----------


## servicebel

Другое

----------


## serj2015

из гугла попал

----------

